# JTF2 requirements



## Scorp2586 (28 May 2013)

I am curious to know if having a criminal record would make someone i.e. me, ineligible for this unit(s)?


----------



## mariomike (28 May 2013)

Scorp2586 said:
			
		

> I am curious to know if having a criminal record would make someone i.e. me, ineligible for this unit(s)?



This may be of interest.

"(9) mbrs will be required during the screening interview to authorize the initiation of a criminal background check which will be administered through military police channels and the Canadian Police Information Centre (CPIC)"
http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/19990/post-20316/topicseen.html#msg20316


----------



## Scorp2586 (28 May 2013)

thank you


----------



## Scorp2586 (28 May 2013)

From what i gather it seems to be on a case by case basis, so as to say someone wouldnt be ineligible for just this reason.


----------

